# Industrial press drill



## kd4gij (Apr 29, 2019)

Any one need an Industrial press drill In the Tampa Fl. area? 




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## jwmay (Apr 29, 2019)

Well yeah, everybody does. But an industrial drill press for that price is ridiculous. I mean we’re bordering on full size milling machine prices there...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2019)

Look like is used to be a 2 axis CNC.   Pretty rough condition for that price.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 29, 2019)

It even has servo's on all three axes


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2019)

Your right, I missed that 3rd servo.

I've never looked in Facebook marketplace before. Interesting stuff there.

Here i a "Projector Car"   And a 44 Indian.  The "Projector car" look like a great deal.   If I only had more room here.

Edit..... I see she edited projector car to project.  Must have been razzed for that 





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				








__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## jwmay (Apr 30, 2019)

You’re missing out for sure! The FB market place is my favorite. I don’t have FB though, so I have to use my wife’s account if I wanna look. I call it checks and balances.


----------



## alloy (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes I am. I don't go on FB much.  It said I had 640 notifications.  All just stupid stuff.  That reminds me why I don't go there,  but the marketplace makes  it worth it. 

I'm very interested in the valiant.  I've asked for more pics of it.  If it's fairly rust free and the convertible top is good I just may buy it.  Bodywork and paint is my acheiles heel.  Mechanical is easy for me.


----------



## craptain (May 2, 2019)

I saw that "drill press" myself when it posted. Facebook marketplace is bad for me. I find way to many interesting and often affordable things on there. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (May 2, 2019)

Facebook


----------

